# 1/4 Scale HEMI



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Has anybody built this kit yet? I got mine about 5 weeks ago and I am about 90% complete. I REALLY like this kit and plan to build at least 1 more. I like models that do stuff, it seems like you get more for your money. I highly recommend it.

Whiter


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Whiter, I was thinking about picking up the kit and building it how much painting and other things have you done to it????:roll:


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Ham,

I panited the pistons, connecting rods, cam between the lobes (purple) and all the stuff that hangs on (water pump, carbs, fan, etc.) If I can, I'll post a picture in the next couple of days.


Whiter


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Whiter,

Does that kit have lights or LED's for the spark effect?

That model is tempting.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Fluke, From what I have seen of the kit there is no lighting that comes with it. But a *Professional * like you should not have a problem lighting it up .


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Ham!


"psssst......Ham, did you want that 20.00 by money order or Pay pal"  

Well the tricky part would be to rig the distributer with contacts and stuff.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Fluke,
Just the sharing of your knowledge is payment enough for me


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks but as a whole that would take about all of what 4 minutes?

qtan, Chris Doll, Super Elvis, polar bear will tell ya!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Nah, it would take a lot longer than 4 minutes. The way Fluke rambles on when he talks it would take at least 20 minutes!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I don't ramble.....I say what I need to say and thats it......like, just yesterday I was at the store and ran into an old army buddy of mine and.........
uhm...


what were we talking about again?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Hey guys I was reading ( YES, in KY we do read in the FSM an ad on the Hemi and I read that it comes with a sound card


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

ham1963 said:


> Hey guys I was reading ( YES, in KY we do read in the FSM an ad on the Hemi and I read that it comes with a sound card


Ok, that does it...if it really has a sound card, I've got to get one of these. I can handle the lighting thing if need be, but to hear a hemi roar, that's too cool.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, 300 parts too. would really stand out wherever you display it.

Here's a link for one, not a bad price either.
http://e-hobbyland.com/tebigheviv8k.html


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats not a bad deal at all when you consider that the old Renwal and Revell visible motor goes for that and higher on sleezbay.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I was reading e-hobbies site and here is what is says about the Sound card
"It's noisy too! That's because we include a sound card of a real 426 Hemi ®. *Requires 3 AA Batteries (not included)" Well it sounds like I am off to Scale Reproductions here in town to get one :roll: Now I just got to find a snow shovel


----------



## 40Intrepid (Nov 2, 2003)

I'd get one, but the $70 price tag is a bit much for me right now.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

WOW! A 1/4 scale Hemorrhoid! No lighting kit...no problem...mine light up on their own!

Oh wait, you meant Hemi ENGINE? 

Never mind...


----------

